# Goodbye Koko



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

This morning Koko was put to sleep. She would have been 2 1/2 years old this saturday. She lived with a chronic respiratory illness for a year and a half, and a mammary tumor for the last 6 months. Neither of those kept her from being happy though. It was the zymbals gland tumor that she recently developed that was the reason I had to let her go. She was strong through all of it; she even continued to use the litter box right to the last day. Almost every day of the last year and a half I had to feed her medicine and/or food from a spoon, and this time together gave us a special bond. It is strange to think that I won't be feeding her breakfast off my fingers tomorrow. She lived a good life and was a very special rat. She will be greatly missed by me, my boyfriend, her three adopted sisters Lily, Rue, and Piper, and her adopted brother Jimi. Now she can join her original cagemate, Loki, who passed away last february. 

Here she is as a baby. We "rescued" her from being snake food.
View attachment 10741
View attachment 10742

View attachment 10743

Here Koko and Loki share a banana muffin on their first birthday.
View attachment 10744

Here is Koko on her 2nd birthday
View attachment 10745

View attachment 10746
View attachment 10747
View attachment 10748

Here Koko cuddles with her newly adopted brother, Jimi
View attachment 10749
View attachment 10750


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

View attachment 10751
Koko LOVED fishing for peas
View attachment 10752
View attachment 10753
Here she is with her little sisters
View attachment 10754
View attachment 10755
View attachment 10756
Everybody sharing the corn
View attachment 10757
View attachment 10758
Koko loved digging in the wheatgrass.
View attachment 10760
Koko's footprints
View attachment 10759


Goodbye Koko. I will always love you.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. =(


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss! She was a beauty. I hope your memories of your time with her will bring you comfort & smiles in the future!


----------



## CherriBomb (Nov 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your loss  RIP


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your loss...she led a life full of love and was obviously given the best of care by your and your family. RIP Koko


----------



## kmaria (Nov 30, 2012)

i'm sorry about your loss. but it looks as though she lived a very full and beautiful life with you, and you were lucky to have each other. i love all the photos you've shared.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words everyone


----------



## cladcat6 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh no,so sorry for your loss,I remember you,you posted reply to my post a month ago.Sadly my lovely little Coco passed away last nite at the age of 2,9 months I m so proud of her she was such a fighter but last evening she was breathing really fast and I knew it wasn't a good sign.Good luck with your other rats,I know you feel as heartbroken as I do right now but you have other rats now to look after,for me it's the end of the road.I had 4 rats all together and can't bear the pain when they go every 2 years .


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

cladcat6 said:


> Oh no,so sorry for your loss,I remember you,you posted reply to my post a month ago.Sadly my lovely little Coco passed away last nite at the age of 2,9 months I m so proud of her she was such a fighter but last evening she was breathing really fast and I knew it wasn't a good sign.Good luck with your other rats,I know you feel as heartbroken as I do right now but you have other rats now to look after,for me it's the end of the road.I had 4 rats all together and can't bear the pain when they go every 2 years .


I'm sorry to hear about your Coco It's so hard to lose them. It's especially hard when you are left with no other rats to distract you. I hope you are doing ok


----------



## cladcat6 (Feb 3, 2008)

well it's been really hard because I won't have any more rats and both of them Coco and Lily were from breeder,they were so good natured and lovely,Coco loved the scratching and cuddles so much that she always liked me hand in the last few months and it was soo sweet,I still have to bury her tommorow,I haven't moved her yet because cant deal with it right now.stroked her on the face this morning and it still felt the same


----------



## cladcat6 (Feb 3, 2008)

Sad things: yogurt drops,medicine,dinner in a fridge still there,empty cage-soo sad and the fact that when I open the door she won't come running because she knew it was dinner time.


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

It's got to be heart breaking. She was such a beautiful girl. I know she will be missed. So glad you were able to form the extra special bond with her


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

cladcat6 said:


> Sad things: yogurt drops,medicine,dinner in a fridge still there,empty cage-soo sad and the fact that when I open the door she won't come running because she knew it was dinner time.


 that is very sad. There is still some of Koko's soft food in the fridge that I have yet to throw out...and she passed a week ago; I'll get to it eventually. I looked at Koko and pet her before I buried her and she still looked beautiful and peaceful, like she was sleeping. I hope your Coco's funeral goes as well as it can; I know they are always hard.


----------



## cladcat6 (Feb 3, 2008)

Well I buried her today and it was cold rainy winter day.She died on my ex's birthday,he picked her from the photograph when she was little. How strange is that?and he loved her so much. I went to Coco's room,emptied her bowls with water,taken down the leopard print hammock in which she loved to sleep. I just have this big cage in the room where she and Lily used to live. Coco outlived her sister for 7 months.It's so hard to live without her,so sad.Even though she was dead she looked the same,,,Before I buried her I put letter inside and letter from my ex about how much we loved her.And then I closed the box and kissed it. Oh I just hoped she would live until the end of December, I was convinced she would. It's sad to think I won't have anymore rats


----------



## cladcat6 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh and she did look peaceful and beautiful as always,even though she was dead.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm sorry. It must have been a hard day for you and your boyfriend. It's so hard to have pets with such short lifespans, so I understand your decision not to have anymore rats. They sure pack a lot of love and cuteness into those couple of years though. Hopefully with time, those cute moments will be the ones that come to mind when you think of her and Lily, and not the sad ones.


----------

